# Neomycin?



## bluejeanbabyamy (Aug 8, 2007)

Hi all,I'm new to the forum. My name is Amy, and I'm a 21-year-old entering my last year of college. I was recently diagnosed with IBS and have been taking numerous tests at my GI doctor since January. After taking a breath test, the doc is convinced I have SIBO. I took one course of Xifaxan and had no change. I'm about to take Neomycin, two tablets a day for 15 days. Needless to say, I'm pretty frustrated at the lack of clarity about how to remedy my symptoms at this point. In addition to this, I have emetephobia -- an INTENSE fear of vomiting. Has anyone taken Neomycin? Does it make you vomit/feel nauesous? Any other side effects?Thanks,Amy


----------



## eric (Jul 8, 1999)

What has your doctor said about nothing changing.You might have IBS and sibo?SIBO is bacteria in the wrong place. Not really bad bacteria.In maybe bad motility causing the sibo, not really bacteria that can be a consequence of bad motility.Or it maybe IBS and not sibo or maybe both. I can't answer the "Does it make you vomit/feel nauesous?" Question.


----------

